
all about Steve (Jobs) - Being Steve - pashle
http://www.romain-moisescot.com/steve/beingsteve/html/beingsteveFR.html
======
pashle
This is the most comprehensive source of information on Steve I've ever seen.
There's more to the website than this one page (biography, media gallery
etc.), just click around.

Enjoy!

